

Official Map of All Startups in NYC (InternetWeek2012) - kitcar
http://mappedinny.com
From "About the map":<p>"The Made in NY Digital Map is a visual testament to the vibrant state of New York's digital industry - showing a powerful constellation of over 500 homegrown startups, investors and coworking spaces across the five boroughs. Browse by neighborhood, review job postings, or add your own startup to the digital landscape - the Made in NY Map is a living resource that reflects New York City's dynamic innovation ecosystem.<p>Led by Mayor Bloomberg's commitment to realize New York City's digital potential, the Made in NY Digital Map was created by the Mayor's Office of Media and Entertainment in partnership with Internet Week NY and the New York Tech Meetup. Distribution of the map was also made possible thanks to the Association for a Better New York."
======
mojaam
I think a map like this of tech companies or startups for the entire nation
better yet the whole world would be really amazing. Very neat!

